# The Florida Fisherman ll goes deep



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: 
Sometimes it's hard for the Sportsmen/women of Florida to decide between hunting or fishing. Not only is our great state known as the fishing capitol of the world, but also as an outstanding place to pursue the elusive creatures of the forest. What a decision:








My daughter, Dee, and I love to team up on the mighty Florida boar hog:








To be successful, really successful, on the water team work is also essential. Many of us have been fishing together on the Florida Fisherman l, and now ll for many years, we are a team, we are family. Our 'Team' is ready to go. Today we will be visiting areas known for big fish, the Florida Elbow and beyond:








Mike, now that's a beauty:








Mike, I have never seen a bar jack that big:








Mister Daniel Swale, Yorktown, Va., what a catch. Daniel was fishing for mangrove snapper, 20 pound test line, 30 pound leader, when he latched on to this monster gag grouper. 








Speaking of gags, Mister Richard 'Snapperking' Dawson knows what it's like to force this brute away from his 150 foot rocky home. Mister Dawson, along with Tom & Darrel Cochran, represent the 'South Florida Fish Hunters.'








Mister Adam Swale, what a nice early morning jack::








As the sun makes it's daily appearance, the action continues, never fast, but consistent:








Mister Chris Holderman:








Richard, now that's a nice bar jack:









Adam & Daniel Swale are representing the great state of Virginia very well:








Mister Mark Tondi fished stern spot number 5 to catch, vent, and release this nice gag:








Ms. Marsha Fulford fished port side number 50 to outdo this over-grown bar jack:








Mister Randy VanBuskirk Is a real master at catching grouper:
















Mister Dawson was catching trigger fish all day long. Often Richard would catch big triggers two at a time:








Now that's a nice jack:








Mister Basil Whiteford, 'Kids & Kubs' is a real team player:








Mister Chris Bridgman fished starboard spot # 14 to land this very nice red snapper. Chris enticed the ARS with a small hole squid. See you in June:








Lunch time and we are starved. Chef Tammy to the rescue:








Mister Rich Sipple, a long time Florida Fisherman team member, is simply one of the best:
Rich virtually always catches his limit of 20 mangrove snapper:
















Rich caught this big gag on 30 # test snapper equipment:








Now this is just one huge fish box out of three:








Boy! Did we ever catch the gags. The long gag grouper season this year should really be something:








Now that's a nice mangrove snapper:








Team 'South Florida Fish Hunters' scores often:








Let's move out to the 40 fathom break:
Ever see a Spanish hog fish? Mister Dawson has:








Mister Mark Freed had a real fight on his hands landing this gag grouper in 240 foot of water. We wanted to fish the commercial red grouper 300-400 foot areas but the current was just too strong and it was good and rough:








Daniel, show us that FWC tag on that red grouper you caught. Please be sure to report all caught tagged fish. The number to call is on the tag. This is real on the water data:








Look at the tag in that gag. These fish have been caught before and lived to fight again:








Richard likes the size of deep water porgies:








Help! We are starved. Tammy, what's for dinner? How does this sound? Start off with a garden fresh salad followed by real Italian meat balls and spaghetti. Tammy, you are the best!








As the sun sinks deeper & deeper into the Western horizon let's head back in to the Elbow for the evening mangrove snapper bite:








Wow! Now that's a real beauty:








It's been a very long, productive, day. The fishing was never fast, never-the-less, we were in fish the entire trip. Captain Brian announces that we only have about fifteen minutes before the long run back to Madeira Beach. Give it one last shot with your best bait. Look at that giant American red that just came over the port side. Rods are bent from bow to stern. Oh no! We hear the clank-clank of the anchor chain. Well! Until next time, let's hit the bunks. The rough seas have calmed down beautifully. The mighty purr of those huge diesel engines are singing us to sleep. 
It can't be Sunday morning already. Now that was one quick night.
Joe (L), Tammy, and Will are so proud of our catch:








Now who will be, 'In the money?' Who will win the jack pots?

















Check out the short action packed video of our trip. (Click on the link)




Bob Harbiosn Florida Outdoor Writers Association

Check out our latest hog hunting pictures, 'Hunting Forum.' My daughter Dee & I were in hot pursuit of the Florida wild boar hog.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

How long are these trips. Where did the boat go out of. And how much is the trip. 
What chater company is it


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Trips are scheduled for 39 hours. The Florida Fisherman ll departs from Madeira Beach, Florida, 3P.M. Friday & reaturns 6A.M. Sunday morning. 
Cost: $299.00 + $35.00 for the meal ticket. 
Charter Company: Hubbard's Marina
Any more questions please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Always enjoy reading your reports!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

*Ever see an almaco jack*

 
I called the following jacks 'bar' jacks. it appears that they are actually almaco jacks. I asked my good friend Butch Ayala, FWC biologist, for a positive identification. They were caught on the Florida Fisherman ll, 4/6/13, West of John's Pass in 240 feet of water. Per Mister Ayala:
"these look like almaco jack to me ( seriola rivoliana). Id really have to look at the gill rakers and do some other ray counts to be sure but the high front lobe of the dorsal is a giveaway. Wish id have been on that trip weve been collecting almaco dna on some of our trips"


----------

